# Golf Digest Volvo Open... Galgorm Next Friday 25th spare place going free



## smange (Sep 18, 2015)

A few of us forummers here in Ireland are playing in this next week and a space has become available as one of the lads has had to pull out due to unforeseen circumstances.

So if there is anyone free next Friday who fancies a game at Galgorm with us, we have two tee times booked for 1pm and 1.10, give me a shout.

If you haven't played in one of these before it is a great day with some great prizes on offer. As well as the prizes for places 1-3 there are 2 Long Drive Holes and Nearest The Pin Prizes on all par 3s so four in Galgorms case.

Full details of the events here

http://www.golfdigestevents.ie/

PM me if you are interested and definitely available


----------



## brendy (Sep 18, 2015)

As above, one of our non forum guys is off on holiday the following morning and was able to play fine but his missus thought she would treat him and booked them into a hotel in Dublin on Friday night so it is now too tight for time to get back and collect her etc and get down there.


----------



## smange (Sep 20, 2015)

Must be someone who fancies a freebie at Galgorm, home of the NI Open for last couple of years.

It's a cracking course and a chance to win some great prizes. 

If it helps, I promise not to put you out with Bob &#128521;


----------



## JT77 (Sep 20, 2015)

Should be a good day out, gives the weather to be nice at present also.  If I can swing a half day i would happily show you round


----------



## smange (Sep 20, 2015)

JT77 said:



			Should be a good day out, gives the weather to be nice at present also.  If I can swing a half day i would happily show you round 

Click to expand...

Ok mate well let us know as soon as you can whether you can get time off or not and if you can the spots yours.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 20, 2015)

Will find out tomorrow thanks mate.  
Should be fine though just want to double check. Thanks.


----------



## smange (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok mate that's great

Although most of us have played Galgorm before it will be good to have a member show us how it supposed to be played &#128521;


----------



## JT77 (Sep 20, 2015)

No pressure the ha ha 
Would be good to get a game with a few of you guys too mate. 

Thanks


----------



## JT77 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi mate, count me in for Friday. Cheers


----------



## smange (Sep 21, 2015)

JT77 said:



			Hi mate, count me in for Friday. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Happy days mate

We are planning on meeting up around 11am or so for a coffee and a catch up as it been a while since we all played together.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok mate, I'll have to work til around 12 so it will be about 12.20 or so before I make it. But will see you then. Thanks


----------

